# 8 FLOUNDER



## KEEPONFISHING (Dec 27, 2008)

Giggedthese 8 last night - note the date is 10/25, but these pictures were taken today (date on camera is one day ahead). Got the largest two in the oven now and they smell sweet! :hungry

A few wiggled off the spear. _Would welcome any comments on technique to make sure they don't wiggle off the spear_ (using 5 tip spear). I'm thinking of going with a single large spear with a large barb or pinning the flounder to the bottom and then scooping with landing net - just hate loosing any of them!:doh Too bad a bang stick is not legal! :usaflag


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

Stick them right behind the eyes, and they will not come off or struggle. I have not lost one in awhile, and I use 5 prong steel gig...


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

stick em as far down as you can get em , to the top of the tines, then instead of pulling straight up, lift with a forward shoveling motion, like you were scooping snow. Dont rely on the barbs. Ive not lost one like this. Ive missed some altogether because of bad aim, lol, but not ever lost one i stuck


----------



## KEEPONFISHING (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks - I'll try that in the future. :clap


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

nice mess of flatties :clap:clap


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice bag of flounders. Gene


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanx for the report, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

As has been said .....Sticking them in the head will what we call "Stone Them". They don't move.



Now sometimes this is not that easy as you stick'em on the fly.



Brother had one flip off the other night. We looked hard for it and just about the time I was ready to give up he stuck out like a sore thumb with a big blood spot on'em.





My buddy Bobby Shows saw the biggest Flounder he had ever seen and he is in his '70's. This was over in Weeks Bay,Al.



The Flounder was dead and had been stuck. It go off and died. It sure is a shame when we loose one.


----------



## banjovie (Nov 1, 2008)

Great mess of flatties! What time is dinner? Never had one come off a gig, but I was taking one off the gig over the beer cooler when he shook, any way i killed 4 beers, i flounder that hit the beer and jumped out of the cooler So i went home hungry and thirsty!! Great catch!!!


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

All thread! They DO NOT come off


----------



## flats stalker (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Freespool (10/24/2009)*All thread! They DO NOT come off


yep,a threaded gig is awesome


----------



## rubberboat (Oct 2, 2007)

e polk has a 1 prong gig for rays it works well he also has one set up like a flyeing gaff with a very bib barbe looks like a walleing harpoon but he never talkes about loosing any the commercial fishermen i know build3 prong gigs that ar about 8 inches longi thinck if you barey it in them good most all of them will hold good luck


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

rubberboat, sorry man, I hope that was drunk shorthand on a really small keypad!

KEEPON keepinon, that's a few good meals, good hunting!

Skip


----------



## mkpitts6 (Feb 23, 2008)

By the looks of that picture you don"t need any help or advice! Good job! BTW if you have any luck with pinning and netting, let us know!:clap


----------



## fishenwishen (Jan 5, 2008)

Awesome catch, Im going tonight. :clap


----------

